# Garlic powder for fleas?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone told me putting garlic powder in a dog's food was good for flea's. Has anyone tried it? How were your results?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Garlic can be fatal for dogs if given to much. Garlic does repel fleas, but I would use something like brewers yeast tabs with garlic. A dog product that has a proper amount. However using flea drops from walmart is more effective and $6.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have used walmart drops for 12 years with not one issue.I deal with to many rescues covered in fleas to go to the vet for each one. They have 3-4 different brands they are not walmart brand flea drops, and can also be bought from a vet at a much higher price. Any animal can have a reaction and vets press for you to use their products no matter what.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

my grandma use to give her dogs raw garlic for fleas but never did anything.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

nope they still had had fleas and she gave it time.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I also tried it on my dog's but I never gave them a full piece and never got rid of the fleas so I just order from 1 800 pet meds now


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

From the vet definitely it's cheaper, Especially if your dog weighs a lot. From a local store I'm not sure for a 59 pound dog I'd pay 60 dollars or a lil less for 4 months. It's much cheaper for small dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I've used Adams Flea n Tick spray for years, had great results and its not high priced. It also seems to help that I ivomec once a month year round. During the summer my normal smell seems to be Adams..lmao


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

I refuse to use chemical's on my dog for things that can be taken care of with a simple bath (flea's drown). Lavender based organic dog shampoo does the trick. To help prevent you could add food grade Diatomaceous earth to their food but I've never used it myself, I just know it works through other people who do use it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Coiler said:


> I refuse to use chemical's on my dog for things that can be taken care of with a simple bath (flea's drown). Lavender based organic dog shampoo does the trick. To help prevent you could add food grade Diatomaceous earth to their food but I've never used it myself, I just know it works through other people who do use it.


lol. guessin you never had bad fleas. lol. baths might help with the adult fleas but not with the eggs n all that. a bath is only good for a week. then you have a new set of hatched issues...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/24230-garlic.html#post282513

Garlic : Allium sativum
Medicinal use : Antibacterial,Anticancer,Antioxidant,Antiviral
Antifungal, and stimulates the immune system.

Garlic contains : Protein, fiber, potassium, phosphorus,
calcium,sodium,thiamine, vit A, niacin and more ...

If used carefully in small amounts in its correct form it be can used to 
treat forms of external and internal bacteria, fungal and viral infections,
parasites like tapeworms, or protozoan organisms like Giardia.
Small doses a few times a week crushed (1/8 of tsp) is an appropriate amount.

As with anything if NOT used correctly can be toxic to animals.
Feeding to much for extended periods of time can cause 
Heinz-body anemia:a condition that causes deformation of red corpuscles
Diminishing the blood's capacity to collect and 
transport oxygen and nutrition through out the body
Yet several other foods can cause Heinz-body anemia such as ,kale, turnips
or any food rich in Vit K.
Anything given in abundance can be toxic to both animals and humans.

An animal with existing anemic conditions should NOT be given garlic in any dosage or form.

Puppies DO NOT begin to produce new red blood cells til after 8 weeks of age, so their diet should NOT include garlic until older.

Tablets, powders,capsules, extracts may not have the same potency once they
go thru the production process and leave the manufactures to sit on store shelves. 
Allicin is a major biologically active component of garlic. It is an unstable compound that dissipates when exposed to heat, moisture or air.
Though measures are taken to add more allicin into these products to try to stabalize the values of these garlic supplements its not guaranteed that all the qualities of garlic are in these items ... So if using garlic supplements it should at least contain 180mgs of allicin powder.

Know to like with people no 2 animals are the same,and what may sit well in one animals body may not in another so its just best that you know your dog, since one mans cure can be another mans poison ...

I use garlic in its raw form for Duece and have used it for years with all my dogs ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I just got her some frontline plus yesterday!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Wow weren't you supposed to get your dog back on flea meds 4 months ago? Poor, Helena.


That was heartworm medicine,not flea meds.
Hope the frontline works for you Meghan.Good luck!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

dixieland said:


> That was heartworm medicine,not flea meds.
> Hope the frontline works for you Meghan.Good luck!


I haven't seen her scratching at all!  I also read on a flea remedy site that you could put some lemon and water in a spray bottle and spray furniture and rugs for a flea repellent, has anyone heard of this?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know if you guys know about Petedge.com but they have frontline for much cheaper then like petco or petsmart. It's the same price for 6 doses threw them as 3 from local stores. Just wanted to let ya know. They also have kongs and lots of other stuff super cheap.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love PetEdge and Drs Foster and Smith, Jeffers Pet Supplies also. Thanks for sharing that info Lacy!


----------

